# First Bear!



## beavis331 (Sep 4, 2018)

Shot my first Bear last saturday. What a blast. Was hunting with three other guys. We each got one. Three on Saturday and one one Sunday. Awesome weekend.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 4, 2018)

Congrats. The look in your eyes says it all. Looks like a good ethical kill too. Three for three with any game is impressive, bear even more so.


----------



## beavis331 (Sep 4, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> Congrats. The look in your eyes says it all. Looks like a good ethical kill too. Three for three with any game is impressive, bear even more so.



Yes. One shot put down cleanly. I was stoked!


----------

